# إنتبه !



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

بالمناسبة, انا استطيع تعطيل هذه الخاصية لبعض المجموعات, هل تعتقدون انه من الافضل عمل ذلك؟


----------



## Messias (2 مارس 2006)

أعتقد ان vcard مالهوش لزمه طول مالعضو مش راضى يظهر ايميله لان لو عايز يظهره كان وضعه 

و سبب ذلك 

انى مأدرش أضع معلومات اكثر عنى فى الكارت غير الأيميل و يوضع تلقائى 




و فى الأخر دى حره شخصيه للعضو لكن لازم الأنتباه


----------

